# Anyone get pregnant with twins twice (spontaneously)?



## pinkpassion

Some of you may remember me, my last pregnancy started as twins and we lost one at 9 weeks.

Fast forward to now. I'm pregnant again (huge surprise) and had my first hcg done at 15dpo and it came back at 778. Have second draw today at 17dpo , results tomorrow. I feel like there's going to be more than 1 again and I'm anxiously awaiting my scan on the 27th at 8 weeks. My gut and my symptoms say twins again!

I know there's no way to know for sure until scan but has anyone spontaneously gotten pregnant with twins twice? 

O also I had 2 corpus luteum cyst present last pregnancy, so most likely it was a result of hyperovulation, but we will never know for sure.
I was breastfeeding when got pregnant then and again this time plus this time was on the mini pill but missed 4 pills while my dd was in the pediatric ICU. I'm absolutely sure of dates as we dtd sat evening and sun am (only times in 6 weeks we dtd due to traveling and medical stuff) 5 days after first missed pills and had classic ovulation pain and ewcm Sunday and Monday(12/13th). Last mp January 29th.

Anyway, just trying to pass the time until my scan! Thanks


----------



## nessaw

Hi yes I did 3 years apart. Sadly I lost both sets but both were natural pg as in no clomid etc. First set were mcda second were mcma. X


----------



## pinkpassion

Got my second betas in so my numbers are:

15dpo 778
17dpo 2308
That's a 30 hour doubling time!! :yipee:

Ultrasound is still 3.5 weeks away!! :coffee:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you nessaw.. I'm sorry for your losses!!


----------



## HappiestMom

Ohhhh totally stalking!!! That's great numbers. I know with my Single girl I got a super faint bfp @11dpo and my numbers were only 17 

But with my Twin boys I got my pretty obvious bfp at 8dpo and then my 11dpo numbers were like 67 or something so huge difference 

I'm testing early this cycle starting at 8dpo just to see and gonna try to get betas at 11dpo if I can do I can compare numbers lol 

Good luck !!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you!! Only 3 more weeks until my scan!!

I've just got this strong gut feeling it's twins again!! I can't shake this feeling!! I'll update in 3 weeks after my scan!


----------



## Tristansmom

Following!


----------



## pinkpassion

I didn't update lol oops . . My scan showed 1 healthy baby, I'll have another scan in a few weeks just to recheck baby but it would be pretty rare to miss a baby at 8 weeks :)


----------



## Tristansmom

Congrats on your healthy little bean! <3


----------

